# Some pics of Yankee, our 4 month old puppy



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute and I love her high five picture.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yankee is a little beauty. I'm sure you have been having a great time watching her grow.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a sweet little face!!


----------



## Yankee's Dad (Feb 16, 2010)

janine said:


> So cute and I love her high five picture.


Hahaha, I'm trying to teach her to do that when she meets someone new. Either that or the handshake. This is our first golden, but we've owned small dogs in the past and I'm amazed at how smart goldens are and how quickly she picks things up.


----------



## Yankee's Dad (Feb 16, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Yankee is a little beauty. I'm sure you have been having a great time watching her grow.


Thanks!

Yep, she seems to get bigger everyday. I will continue to share pics with you guys. 

This is really a great board and people here seem to genuinely care for each other and each other's dogs. It's great to see.


----------



## Yankee's Dad (Feb 16, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> What a sweet little face!!


Thanks! She had a very droopy face early on but she seems to be growing into it.


----------



## Yankee's Dad (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh here's one more, this is her and I sleeping and she chose my head as her pillow.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Love her name!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweet little girl you have there. So beautiful.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She is drop dead gorgeous!!!!! Keep the pics coming..please!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How sweet! Love the name and thanks for the pics!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

She is just adorable! I really miss that stage! I love the pic of her jumping in the snow and the one with her sleeping all flat and stretched out. Max still sleeps like that! Enjoy her and take LOTS of pics, they grow soooo fast!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yankee is precious


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I love her name and she has such a sweet face. Love the snow pics.


----------



## Azzy (Dec 24, 2009)

Love the dumbo ears =D


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Beautiful girl and as this is your first golden be ready to fall head over heels for the breed. They are so bright and inquisitive and goofy and so many things that make them such great dogs.

Word of advice, keep her occupied and tired... Ask anyone on the board how we all learned this


----------



## Yankee's Dad (Feb 16, 2010)

Azzy said:


> Love the dumbo ears =D


lol I really hope she grows into them.


----------



## xxbigo08xx (Mar 3, 2010)

She is gorgeous. I love the high five picture, my boy does that too


----------

